# definately picked the wrong week to quit



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2010)

sniffing glue.

Ever notice how some weeks the subject of despair falls into one catagory. Last week it was axles. After stuffing another axle in the dump truck I thought I would parlay the angony... and the expense. Just wish I had some glue to sniff.

Would you believe this here axle won't come out of that there spindle?










She just don't wanna. I started the little job on friday after taking the kid to school. It was raining and since I had bought a new axle about 8 months ago I figure I would put it in the car.
Normally it would have taken maybe an hour and half but MAN, that thing is stuck. I ended up pulling the whole knuckle out and taking it up to my buddy's shop to put it in a press. 30 tons later ( and some heat) it was still the same.Never before had I had this problem. Neither did the guys at the shop.
Well since I beat the crap out of the threads I can't get the spindle nut back on. I tried to grind it but I have little patience for rig jobs cause I was just going to put a boot on the inner joint and have done with it. I guess I could have welded the axle to the spindle but...


----------



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I am going to get my wife to buy me a new knuckle/spindle assembly... and some glue.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 30, 2010)

the best problems always come in pairs! 

just think of it this way though... without these problems to piss you off, you wouldnt know how good it feels when things go smoothly ! :greenchainsaw:


----------

